# The high leg is in the neutral position



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Photo by: 
Tony Batchelor
Electrical Inspector
Jacksonville, Florida

This is how someone decided to convert a single phase meter can to a three phase meter can. The high leg is in the neutral position. I would not have wanted to be the lineman to tap this service on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Now, hang on a minute. What other background do you have on this photo, Joe? There's something wrong here.

What sort of a meter can only has a backplate? This looks more like a demonstration display or a vocational school display. 

It does look like it WAS a 7-terminal meter, but somebody took the middle 40-block out. I think I can make out the jaw openings in the plexi guard for the middle terminals.

Somebody's messing with you, I believe.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

I sent him this reply and asked him to expand on his comments.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I could be wrong, but things just don't add up for me in that pic.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Marc, do you use bypass meter pans where you are? We do for non-residential. 
I am 99% sure that is the same pan we use for single phase. The neutral buss/lugs run under the bypass shaft. 

I'll have to dig one out and look at it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Marc, do you use bypass meter pans where you are?


Horn bypass, not lever. I don't recognize the particular meter in the picture at all. The fact that it was only a back plate got me curious...


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Ah ha! Yes, that is a typical lever bypass meter pan.

That double lug bolted to the side is downright scary! It looks as though it is bolted right over the paper label.
I wonder how they un-bonded that original neutral bar.


----------

